# Valegro



## christine48 (20 September 2007)

Does anyone know much about Carl hester's stallion Valegro?
I've only seen pictures of him, but really like the look of him. 
Anyone know how is he bred and if he stands at stud?


----------



## _jetset_ (20 September 2007)

I thought he was a gelding


----------



## christine48 (20 September 2007)

Is he ?
 Don't know why I thought he was a stallion. Maye I just presumed he was entire as Carl usually rides stallions. Thats a shame if he is.


----------



## _jetset_ (20 September 2007)

I think he might be a stallion...


----------



## magic104 (20 September 2007)

Carl bought the now 16.3hh gelding by Negro at a stallion licensing show in Holland as a 2½-year-old. As a three-year-old, Carl thought Valegro wouldnt grow big enough for him and nearly sold him twice. Carl did sell him to Henriette Andersen, but only for five days and then bought him back. After that, he took him to Holland to be sold when he was on his way to an international show with Escapado.  On the way home from the show, I stopped off and had another look at him and thought what am I doing, I love this horse. I told the dealer he was no longer for sale, said Carl. 

I will have to see why he had him gelded because I am sure he was a colt when he was bought.


----------



## christine48 (20 September 2007)

Seems a shame but then he may not been as good a horse if he'd been kept entire. Some entires get taken over by their hormones and don't perform as well. I expact Carl had good reason to castrate him.  I quite fancied using him on my mare! Ah well it's not to be.


----------



## Jemayni (20 September 2007)

http://www.equilibriumproducts.com/head_shaking/valegro_and_carl_hester_winning_with_head_shaking/

suggests he is still entire... Saw the horse last week &amp; would be surprised if he was gelded, he thought far too much of himself to have lost his manhood!


----------



## christine48 (20 September 2007)

I really am confused now. I must say I'd read he was entire, unless he's recently been gelded.


----------



## magic104 (20 September 2007)

I will ask Charlotte tomorrow as she rides for him she will know.


----------



## christine48 (20 September 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Imonone (21 September 2007)

Im sure that I read somewhere that he failed to 'grade' with the dutch studbook. Although couldnt pass comment on whether he was subsequently gelded.


----------



## sallyf (21 September 2007)

I would have thought that being a headshaker would be enough to have a horse gelded .
You certainly wouldnt want to use a stallion that does it.
Im sure one of the Welton stallions was gelded for this reason.


----------



## Jemayni (21 September 2007)

http://www.eurodressage.com/reports/shows/2006/sep_britishchamps.html

This says he's gelding - nothing like the reliable source that is the internet!


----------



## Tempi (21 September 2007)

He was a colt when Carl brought him, but he had him gelded.

And WHAT a horse he is, he is just fantastic - he has the most uphill canter and trot work ever and just eats up the ground, hes amazing to watch.  His walk isnt fantastic - he dosent cover enough ground (i dont think) but his other paces make up for that!!


----------



## Tempi (21 September 2007)

Yes, but there is no proof that headshaking is hereditory - Bloss is a headshaker and i asked my vet before breeding with her and he said theres no proof that it will be passed on to her foal.

I have to say when i watched Valegro last week i wondered why he was twitching his head - but to me he didnt look like a head shaker (Bloss is very a very severe headshaker) he just looked like he was a bit feisty, like he wanted to get on with his job


----------



## Imonone (21 September 2007)

Further to my earlier post, I think it was a conformation problem he failed on - not due to headshaking.


----------



## Bossanova (21 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I would have thought that being a headshaker would be enough to have a horse gelded .
You certainly wouldnt want to use a stallion that does it.
Im sure one of the Welton stallions was gelded for this reason. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree- it's one risk to many I think. If you want to sell a youngster that headshakes then you're looking at significantly less money.


----------



## AimeeLou (21 September 2007)

Theres a pic of him in this weeks Horse and hound mag. Page 39. Had a read for you. Nothing about if he is a stally or not tho. Sorry.


----------



## TFS (21 September 2007)

he was gelded because he was a headshaker and has the shivers,


----------



## christine48 (21 September 2007)

good enough reasons for castrating him. You'd never breed from a horse with those conditions.


----------



## Halfstep (21 September 2007)

Valegro has shivers????  Really?   
It was noticeable that he hasn't worn a nose net at either the YH champs or the nationals.  He twitches, but doesn't seem to headshake dreadfully anymore.  I remember seeing him last year and he was wearing a nosenet and clearly headshaking.


----------



## magic104 (21 September 2007)

At least you got your answer. I have been having a nightmare time trying to get on here, let alone post anything!


----------



## magic104 (23 September 2007)

Hi as anyone who read H&amp;H this week will know Charlotte rides this horse so I asked her about this comment "he was gelded because he was a headshaker and has the shivers,"  Her response yes he was a slight headshaker, but where the hell did anyone get the idea he was cut because of being having the shivers!!!  He was cut because Carl did not think he would be big enough.  Now as there are a few people on here that train with Carl they can varify this, but I can not imagine why on earth Charlotte would refute this if it was true.  At the end of the day if the horse was to be sold this would show up in the vetting.


----------



## christine48 (23 September 2007)

If he does  head shakes or shivers, it certainly doesn't affect his performance and he certainly looks as if he has a big future.


----------



## magic104 (24 September 2007)

I can only relay what Charlotte has said &amp; she is seen riding him in this weeks H&amp;H.  He did headshake but is not doing it now, as for the shivers, she has no idea where that has come from.  It is not the 1st time she has ridden Valegro &amp; I think if CH had any idea how good he was going to be then he would never have been cut.  She is based with CH &amp; rides this horse so I would have thought she would know.


----------



## mat (26 September 2007)

I can verify Magic!!! I train with Carl, and Valegro does not have shivers!


----------



## magic104 (26 September 2007)

Thanks Mat_b, I knew you trained with CH along with a few others.


----------



## Halfstep (26 September 2007)

Totally bizarre how these rumours start, isn't it!


----------



## Tempi (26 September 2007)

What a bizarre rumour that he has shivers!

His headshaking certainly dosent seem to be that bad, and he coped fine at the nationals without a nosenet on.

Charlotte is one lucky girl to be able to compete him! (and shes a lovely rider aswel!)


----------



## magic104 (26 September 2007)

Yes she is very lucky, though I think it is quiet hard work, but what a great opertunity.  At least this rumour has be squashed on here anyway, but that is how things spread.  If I had not double checked then posted this is how it would have been left &amp; passed on.  You have to be so careful what you say about people &amp; horses as there will always be someone who knows someone else etc.


----------

